# Popping sound



## Charné (May 26, 2014)

1. Maya was born 19 September 2013. I have read that when they make a popping sound, it's more like her body is popping, the owner is not handling them right. She does this when I lay on my back and I let her walk from my chest to my feet or however she wants under a blanket. Then sometime during her walk on my body she will stop somewhere and start making the popping sound and fall asleep. As soon as I lift the blanket to see what she is up to, she starts hissing. I am doing something wrong?

2. When I get home from work, I firstly go and check on Maya. I then take her out her cage to pet her and spend time with her. I am now use to that, at first she makes the hissing sound and all her quills stand up. Then after a while she relaxes, but the past 2 days she a little bit more protective of herself even if I let her sniff my finger to relax. Eventually she relaxes and I can kiss her and pet her. I really hope I am not doing anything wrong, because I don't want to loose our bond - I REALLY LOVE HER TO BITS!!!! She has a very nice + large cage, fleece blanket in the cage covered with corncob, wheel, little balls, enough fresh food and water, soft toy, heating pad, enough blankets that I throw over the cage during the night, but in such a way that there is still enough air and the room is just the right temperature. There is no change in her eating or drinking habits, her poop is fine and she still LOVES her wheel. Maybe there is even nothing wrong, but I am scared that I am loosing her and our bond. She has quite a few flakes, but I think it is from dry skin. I use Annique's baby shampoo. Should I change this or just use olive oil?


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

My hedgies make the hissing and popping sound at me all the time. It's just their way of communicating. Don't take it personally. It sounds like you are doing the right things to bond with her.
The only thing I'm wondering about is the heating pad. What kind of heating pad are you using? I don't think those are recommended for hedgehogs.


----------



## Teddi4211 (Apr 30, 2014)

When you lift the blanket, she's just upset you disturbed her sleep. Every hedgehog does that. Balling up is almost a reflex. They instinctively do that because if they were in the wild that would deflect predators, and they would have to do that fast. Heating pads aren't recommended as the only heat source as they heat the floor and not the air. And I, too, have heard of burns caused by some of them.


----------



## Charné (May 26, 2014)

*Heating pad and other heat sources*

Thank you Melanie G and Teddi 4211 for your feedback on Maya's behavior! I am very glad to hear that I am not loosing my bonding with Maya and doing it right!! Attached is the heating pad that I use (I hope you can see it!?). It was bought for me by the breeders where I got Maya from and they do know what they are doing and talking about. But it will be good to hear other inputs as well about the heating pad that I am using. The heating pad is not the only heat source that I use. We installed a panel heater. I also did put a fleece blanket inside on the bottom of the cage, which also helps that the heating pad's heat is not to warm, but just the right temperature. The room is not big, because we live in a townhouse complex and it does not take too long for the panel heater to heat up the room. During the day I completely open the blinds, because the room gets a lot of sun, but not in a way that it will harm Maya. The cage is not all standing in the sun. The heating pad is not in the cage, but at the bottom of the cage at the side where she sleeps. If she gets too warm she moves to another part of the cage. I also use other fleece blankets to cover the cage, but in such a way that there are still air flow. Her house also have a fleece cover and she has a fleece beanie to climb in or play with, but she ignores all her balls, soft toy and beanie - she goes straight for her wheel - which she LOVES!!!!


----------



## Charné (May 26, 2014)

http://http://www.fuzing.com/vli/002149411258/Reptile-heat-mat--PET-HEAT_003

If the attachment of the heating pad that I am using can't be seen, above is the URL that will show the picture of the heating pad.


----------



## Charné (May 26, 2014)




----------



## Charné (May 26, 2014)

The URL don't want to open. The image does. Left click on it and then click on open image in new tab and then Google will open with a few pictures at the top. The second picture in the second row is the heating pad that I am using. How do I know when there is internal burns? Because Maya looks fine from the outside.


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

The only way to really make sure if the cage is warm enough is s thermometer. Do you have one inside the cage so you know how warm the air is? 

And I can't open the link since I'm on mobile, but as long as the heating pad isn't in the cage and it doesn't come in direct contact with your hedgie, it should be fine. Especially since you have the heating panel that heats the entire room.


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

I couldn't load the picture either.


----------



## Charné (May 26, 2014)

I am so sorry that you could not load the picture of the heating pad! I will take a photo with my phone and try to upload it again. I still need to buy a thermometer. I was waiting for my father in law to come and visit us again, because he owns a hardware store, but he does not keep it in stock. So I will go to my nearest pet shop and buy one asap. Thank you, lilsurfergrlsp, now I also know that my heating pad is positioned right and that the heating panel was a good idea. Up to now Maya is happy with everything and I check in with her in the morning, before I go sleep and bonding time is when I get home from work. I can't imagine a life and world without the animal kingdom!!!


----------

